# Regarding computers



## rewalston (Aug 13, 2011)

I've seen quite a few posts so far of some of the "hauls" different people have posted. All of them are very nice to say the least. My question (probably a matter of common sense), after you've taken the computers apart to get the goodies out. I know the cases can be sold as scrap tin, but what does everyone do with the millions (ok not that many...) of screws, etc that are inside of the case? Do you just toss them into a bucket and add to the scrap?

Rusty


----------



## rewalston (Aug 13, 2011)

Another though, when you get done with the cases, what is the best route for all the plastic that is on the case? Leave it there or..?


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 13, 2011)

I have many containers and buckets of screws. I have seen assortments for sale on Ebay, but have never bothered listing any myself. One day they might get sent to the junkyard. I usually leave the plastic on when I scrap the cases, the guys never say anything. It is kind of like a fridge and microwaves, they are full of plastic also but they take them.

Jim


----------



## rewalston (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Jim, I was thinking the same thing. Now all I gotta do is figure out where my tiny pliers went I have some pins that I want to pull from ribbon connectors (just for the hell of it, I'm board).

Rusty


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 13, 2011)

Morning - I ended up with a 20lt bucket full of screws and the likes. I ran a magnet through the lot and came up with a few kg of brass and stainless ready for the scrap yard. That's after taking out what i wanted to save. 

As for the plastic, well a plastic recycler took all of it for a while then stopped. Waste plastic is what go me into pyrolysis 20yrs ago.

I've been trying to design a very simple plastic reduction machine, space for me is the biggest problem with plastic waste.

Anyone made a granulator on this forum yet??

Deano


----------



## qst42know (Aug 13, 2011)

Screws that are not magnetic may be plated brass, many early case and cable screws were.


----------



## seawolf (Aug 13, 2011)

An empty clean one gallon paint can works great to hold the screws and other small pieces of metal. When not in use the lid is hard to pop off if knocked over (no fun gathering up a few pounds of screws with a magnet) yep I did that.
Mark


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 13, 2011)

I forgot to mention the way to differentiate between brass and stainless screws and what nots. Just pinch them with wire cutters, brass will dent easly whareas the stainless will not.

Cheers

Deano


----------



## rasanders22 (Aug 13, 2011)

I've got a few hetby curbys on the side of my house and throw my steel items in them. I've most screws on modern computers are all steel. Once the bins are full I take them to the scrap yard and sell them for 9 cents a pound. Just don't fill the bin all up to far with just screws or you will ha e a hard time moving it around.


----------



## joem (Aug 13, 2011)

I throw the screws into my bag of connector ends and get 20 cents a pound for the lot


----------



## rewalston (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I've kept aside some of the common screws for when I have a screw loose (ok that didn't come out right did it?). Joem for connector ends which ones are you talking about?


----------



## joem (Aug 14, 2011)

I trim of all connectors from all my wires and sell them to the scrapyard and Number 2 copper wire. The rest of the ends I sort the obvious gold contact ones into a pile ( I keep) and the others into another pile and the scrap yards buys these (along with the screws) as shredded steel for 20 cents a pound.


----------



## rewalston (Aug 14, 2011)

ah gotcha, thanks Joem. I'll have to go back through my junk  I think I'm going to need more buckets for some reason.


----------



## markmopar (Aug 20, 2011)

I toss all the hardware into a bucket that goes to the scrapyard when full along with the cases. 
All the plastic goes into the recycle bucket that gets picked up by the city every week.
CRT's get dropped at the hazmat dropoff at the local streets and rods department. I do have to make sure I put them back together after pulling out the copper, wiring and boards or they won't take them.
Of course, I'm not doing anywhere near the volume of a lot of folks here...


----------

